# Pulling & Pinching sensations near your belly button, This may be the reason why...



## JaymeeBee

*Often I read threads where women are having pinching or pulling pains around their navel or different areas of their abdomen. I came across a nurse on another thread who gave this answer as a possible reason:
*
_*She said she was a OB/GYN nurse, and hears this complaint daily. *_


(Quote)

"It sounds like what you are experiencing is Round Ligament pain. You have a bunch of ligaments under and around the uterus that help support it. As your uterus grows, these ligaments must stretch to accommodate the enlarging uterus.This can cause the types of pain it sounds like you are having. I commonly hear the pain referred to as pinching, pulling, or sharp shooting pains. Any pain that you experience is worthy of mentioning to your physician, just to be on the safe side. If you have any other unusual symptoms such as spotting/ bleeding, fever, or unbearable pain, contact your doc right away. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy!"

(End Quote)

*Hmmm...makes sense to me!*


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks for posting, it will be helpful to alot of ladies on here... :flower:


----------



## mumoffive

I used to get them a LOT when i was pregnant. I mostly got them when i stood up or did something too quickly and it would be like a stitch in the side.
Atm i am having lots of strange feelings. Mostly a feeling of aching in the womb - it feels tender/sensitive like a stretched muscle thats bruised and backache too. Hoping this is a good sign. I remember that too from my pregnancies!


----------



## inkdchick

JaymeeBee said:


> *Often I read threads where women are having pinching or pulling pains around their navel or different areas of their abdomen. I came across a nurse on another thread who gave this answer as a possible reason:
> *
> _*She said she was a OB/GYN nurse, and hears this complaint daily. *_
> 
> 
> (Quote)
> 
> "It sounds like what you are experiencing is Round Ligament pain. You have a bunch of ligaments under and around the uterus that help support it. As your uterus grows, these ligaments must stretch to accommodate the enlarging uterus.This can cause the types of pain it sounds like you are having. I commonly hear the pain referred to as pinching, pulling, or sharp shooting pains. Any pain that you experience is worthy of mentioning to your physician, just to be on the safe side. If you have any other unusual symptoms such as spotting/ bleeding, fever, or unbearable pain, contact your doc right away. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy!"
> 
> (End Quote)
> 
> *Hmmm...makes sense to me!*

Aww CONGRATULATIONS HONEY I DIDNT KNOW !!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JaymeeBee

bump.


----------



## thisisme

when PG with DS2 i had a pulling behind my belly button as if theres was a piece of string attached inside and someone was tugging it...very weird :)


----------



## inkdchick

JaymeeBee said:


> *Often I read threads where women are having pinching or pulling pains around their navel or different areas of their abdomen. I came across a nurse on another thread who gave this answer as a possible reason:
> *
> _*She said she was a OB/GYN nurse, and hears this complaint daily. *_
> 
> 
> (Quote)
> 
> "It sounds like what you are experiencing is Round Ligament pain. You have a bunch of ligaments under and around the uterus that help support it. As your uterus grows, these ligaments must stretch to accommodate the enlarging uterus.This can cause the types of pain it sounds like you are having. I commonly hear the pain referred to as pinching, pulling, or sharp shooting pains. Any pain that you experience is worthy of mentioning to your physician, just to be on the safe side. If you have any other unusual symptoms such as spotting/ bleeding, fever, or unbearable pain, contact your doc right away. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy!"
> 
> (End Quote)
> 
> *Hmmm...makes sense to me!*

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR PREGNANCY honey i didnt know :happydance: :hugs:


----------

